# Charter Fishing Deal from Living Social - Ms Chesapeake Beach, Bloody Point Choptank



## Brother Fidelis (Mar 4, 2012)

Another potential deal for fishing charters I thought I'd pass along.

http://www.livingsocial.com/cities/529/deals/323232-one-ticket-to-party-boat-fishing-charter



From the ad:

One Ticket to Party Boat Fishing Charter on a Sunday ($20) or Monday through Saturday ($35)


Miss Chesapeake Beach: Pay $20 for one ticket to Party Boat Fishing on a Sunday between 8 a.m. and noon, or 1 p.m. and 5 p.m., plus complimentary rental rod and artificial worms (a $50 value). 

From Bloody Point to Cove Point and the Choptank River: Pay $35 for the same package available Monday through Saturday between 8 a.m. and 3 p.m. (regularly $70).


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the heads-up Brother. That's an excellent deal for some mid bay headboat fishing. A 7 hr trip on weekdays for only $35.00 is hard to beat. I'm really tempted to buy two tickets and hopefully get into some nice HH and maybe even some specs.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Brother Fidelis (Mar 4, 2012)

You're welcome. Just trying to give back to the community.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

is bloody point Kent Narrows?


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Bloody Point is at tha south end of Kent Island


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> is bloody point Kent Narrows?


Bloody Point is the southern tip of Kent Island and is the entrance to Eastern Bay.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Just purchased this (x4) yesterday. Can't beat headboat fishing for 4 for $80


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Same here Metro Man. I bought the Mon-Fri tickets. I think I'll also buy a week-end ticket and join you for one of the trips. Now I'm just waiting for the HH to show up.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Sounds like a plan. I'll have two young teenagers and an 11 year old with me. I'll coordinate the Sunday trip with you


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I just bought a weekend ticket also. Try to plan it when the HH are jumping in the boat. Looking forward to fishing with the youngsters. I'll bring a







for us to munch on.


----------

